

Five Million .NET Developers Can Now Cross Over To The iPhone - edw519
http://blog.testlabs.com/2009/09/five-million-net-developers-can-now.html

======
icey
It will be interesting to see how many actually do. They have to use a
different toolset than they're used to; and a lot of .Net guys are skeeved out
by Mono.

~~~
steverb
Oddly. most of my crew is playing with mono, but we're all skeeved out by the
app store.

For now we're just looking at mono touch, but a lot of us play with Mono on
Linux in our spare time.

